# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة وافية عن علامة العراق عبد الكريم الصاعقة - معلومات هامة -

## رشيد الكيلاني

*يعتبر العلامة عبد الكريم* *(1)**الملقب بالصاعقة حلقة الوصل بين علامة العراق اللغوي الالوسي رحمه الله – صاحب المؤلفات اللغوية والأدبية والشرعية العديدة -وبين طلاب المنهج السليم المستقى من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بلا الرافدين حيث قام الصاعقة بالدعوة إليه ونشره والحث عليه ،والتمسك به ،وتخرج من مدرسته دعاة مخلصون، وعلماء ربانيون ،ومفكرون وطلاب علم ،وإذا كان جهد العلامة الالوسي رحمه الله وثمرة علمه ظهر في مصنفاته ،ومؤلفاته التي زادت على الستين مؤلفات جلها في الدفاع عن المنهج السليم ،والرد على أهل البدع والانحراف ،وقلة معدودة من تلاميذ نجباء أمثال الصاعقة ،والمؤرخ العزاوي ،فان جهد الصاعقة تمثل بترجمة هذه الدعوة إلى واقع ملموس من خلال التربية الصارمة على معاني العلم النافع والدعوة ،والصبر على الحق ،والرد على مختلف الطوائف المخالفة ودون كلل أو ملل ،وتخريج دفعة من طلاب العلم نذروا أنفسهم لنشر الحق وفق منهج دعوي قائم على الدعوة بالتي أحسن ،والحكمة الموافق لمنهج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعوته فمن هو عبد الكريم الصاعقة ؟* *أولا :**نبذة مختصرة عن مولده ونشأته**: هو عبد الكريم عباس الشيخلي الحسني ،ولد ببغداد في محلة باب الشيخ القديمة – محلة الازج – واليها ينسب عام 1285 -1867 ،واصل نسبه من عائلة الوزير اليمانية، ووالده الحاج السيد عباس من التجار المعروفين ضمن أعيان بغداد ،نشا على الآداب الفاضلة ،والأخلاق السامية ،حيث كان والده يحضر مجلسه الأدباء والعلماء ،فرباه أحسن تربية ،واهتم برعايته أفضل عناية لكونه الوحيد له .* *فطنة وموهبة** منذ الصغر :كان المذهب الحنفي هو المذهب السائد في العراق ،وعليه غالب المفتين والعلماء مثل الالوسي – الجد - إلا المناطق الشمالية حيث الأكراد يتمذهبون بالمذهب الشافعي ،وبعد أن أتقن القراءة والكتابة والخط دفعه والده إلى احد مشايخ الحنفية في مسجد الشيخ عبد القادر الكيلاني في باب الشيخ ،وفي حلقات العلم سمع الفتى ما يدور في المجلس من إيراد أقوال علماء المذهب وأرائهم  كزفر والحسن وأبي يوسف رحمهم الله ، وغالبا ما تذكر بدون الأدلة من السنة ،فقال الفتى معبرا عن فطرته وذكائه وأين مذهب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ ،وكان الله انطقه بذلك لينصح الشيخ والده بان يأخذه إلى عالم من علماء الحديث ،فذهب به إلى علامة العصر وبقية السلف الإمام نعمان الالوسي رحمه الله .* *ثانيا* *:مشايخه ومن تلقى عنهم** : تلقى الصاعقة علومه ومعارفه في بداية أمره ومسيرته العلمية عن العلامة نعمان الالوسي رحمه الله ،فقد درس عليه الفقه والتفسير وعلم الحديث وخاصة الكتب الستة ،ونال الإجازة من الشيخ نعمان ،وتعتبر دراسته على العلامة نعمان نقطة تحول في مسيرته العلمية حيث استطاع الشيخ نعمان أن يغرس في نفسه حب السنة والتوحيد، ويمتاز العلامة نعمان بأسلوبه الفريد في التعليم والتربية ،إضافة إلى سعة علمه ومعرفته بجميع الفنون مما اكسبه خبرة في التربية ،وقد نال العلامة محمود الالوسي من قبل العلامة نعمان قسطا وافرا من التربية الحسنة على معاني العقيدة السليمة ،انتقل الصاعقة بعدها إلى الشيخ محمود الالوسي* *(2)**صاحب المؤلفات الوفيرة فدرس عليه علوم اللغة والأدب والأصول لكونه هو حامل لوائها، ورافع رايتها ،ولازمه مدة طويلة ،واخذ عن شاكر الالوسي والد فؤاد الالوسي، ودرس على العلامة عبد السلام الشواف* *(3)**ت عام* 1318*وعمر طويلا ،واخذ عنه صحيح البخاري ومسلم ،وقد ولد دراسته على نعمان الالوسي طموحا لا حدود له في حب السنة والحديث، فبداء يبحث عنهم ويشد الرحال إليهم ،فدرس على العالم الأثري عبد السلام النجدي ،فاخذ منه الصحيحان البخاري ومسلم ،واخذ عن المحدث بدر الدين الحسيني ،والعلامة محسن السبيعي كما التقى بتقي الدين الهلالي في مسجد الدهان الواقع في الاعظمية ،ودرس عنده بعض كتب الحديث، وكان هذا المسجد منطلقا للدعوة إلى التوحيد والتمسك بالسنة ،ومن خلاله عرف شباب الاعظمية الطريق إلى المنهج السليم ،وسيأتي بيان ذلك ،واخذ عن العلامة شعيب الجزولي ،والعلامة عمر الحمداني وغيرهم كثير غير من التقى بهم أمثال محمد إبراهيم آل الشيخ ،والنجدي سليمان بن سحمان رحمهم الله تعالى  .* *الخانفوي في بغداد** : كانت بغداد عاصمة العلم والثقافة أيام الدولة العثمانية بالرغم من الظروف الصعبة التي تحيط بها ،وكانت محط أنظار العلماء والمفكرين، فقد رحل إليها العالم الأثري الخانفوري يوسف حسن البنجابي ،فوجد الصاعقة أن الفرصة قد قدمت إليه على طبق من ذهب خاصة وان المحدث حط رحاله قريبا من محلته ،فاخذ عليه الكتب الستة بل وأجازه بجميع مروياته من علوم شرعية إجازة عامة مع مجموعة ونخبة من تلاميذ الالوسي وبحضور الالوسي نفسه يشارك تلامذته في الدراسة والتحصيل ،وقد رزق الله الشيخ همة في طلب العلم ،ورغبة في تحصيله ففي رحلته إلى مكة – بسبب ظروف جعلته يغادر بغداد -التقى بعدد من العلماء كما رحل إلى الهند واخذ عن بعضهم .* *ثالثا :** مواقف من حياة الشيخ الصاعقة رحمه الله** :عرف الصاعقة في كثير من مواقفه الدعوية بنوع من الحدة والغلظة في رده على أهل البدع وأهل الكبر والرياسة خاصة في بداية مشواره ،فلم يكن يعرف المداهنة أو المجاملة ،ولكن هذه الحدة ممزوجة بالإخلاص والعلم المبني على القواعد والأصول العلمية ،ومحبة الهداية للخلق، وإرادة الخير لهم ،وفي سائر حياته وتعامله مع الناس وطلاب العلم تجد الشيخ مرحا واسع الصدر، وقد سببت له تلك الحدة مشاكل وصلت في بعض الأحيان إلى محاولة قتله واغتياله ومن تلك المواقف ما يلي :* *1-           * *في حلب سمع الشيخ بجبارة من جبابرة الظلم فخطب بين الناس يدعو إلى الخروج عليه ،فصدرت الأوامر بإعدامه وإلقاء القبض عليه ففر إلى نجد لكنه وجدها فرصة لطلب العلم عن طريق الإجازة من المشايخ .* *2-           * *كان سياسة التتريك بلغت حدا دفع الشيخ إلى إلقاء خطبة حماسية خرج على أثرها مظاهرة وصلت إلى القشلة – ديوان الحاكم ومركز الولاية ببغداد – ،فصدر الأوامر بإلقاء القبض عليه ففر إلى حلب ،وحدث له مواقف مشابه مع الملك فيصل لكنه طلب نقله إلى مسجد الجيد خانة إلى الجوبة ،ومواقف أخرى مع بعض ضباط الجيش .* *3-           * *حدثني غير واحد من تلامذته كالشيخ نوري وعبد الحميد ،والشيخ عدنان الطائي رحمه الله انه في إقامته بمكة كان يقوم بواجبه في الأمر بالمعروف بأمر من بعض أمرائها – الشريف حسين – فرأى في بعض مجالس الأمراء من الأسرة الحاكمة جواري ونساء يخدمن الأمير، فأنكر ذلك اشد الإنكار دون إلى يلتفت إلى مقام الأمير، فأزعج هذا الإنكار مزاج الأمير فكاد الأمر أن ينتهي بقتله لولا ذيوع صيت الشيخ بين العلماء والأعيان ودفاعهم عنه ، فرحل إلى دولة الكويت ونجي من الموت المحتم هناك بأعجوبة ،وذلك انه خرج من المسجد فأرسلت إليه الدولة العثمانية جاسوسا تأمره بقتل الشيخ فقتل أخر مكانه يشبه في القامة والشكل ،وقد قيل عن شجاعة الشيخ رحمه الله انه** قاتل مع الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود رحمه الله في كثير من معاركه** ..* *4-           * *مما كان يزعج الشيخ ويعكر مزاجه رواية الأحاديث الموضوعة بحجة الترغيب أو الترهيب ،وخاصة على المنبر الدعوي ،وقد حدث أن روى الشيخ نجم الدين الواعظ حديثا من هذا القبيل في مسجد حنان ،فوقف الشيخ منددا له معارضا بعد الخطبة ،وقال إن لم تصعد المنبر وتقول إني كذبت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإلا فعلت بك كذا بالسلاح – كان الشيخ من عادته حمل السلاح- المسدس - ،وربما هي عادة معروفة لدى البغداديين آنذاك – فتمثل الشيخ الواعظ لقول الصاعقة خوفا من بطشه ،وصعد المنبر وقال إني كذبت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والحديث ليس في البخاري أو نحوه .* *5-           * *وقريبا من ذلك سمع الصاعقة عن الشيخ محمود الصواف انه  يذكر كلاما مفاده التزهيد من قراءة كتب الحديث ،وان الوقت إنما للرد على الشيوعيين،  والأفكار الهدامة إلى غير ذلك من الششنة التي تعودنا سماعها في كل زمان ومكان ،فوقف له الصاعقة بالمرصاد وفي يوم عيد فلما أراد الصواف مصافحة الصاعقة امتنع وقال له ( يا يعدو الوحيين – الكتاب والسنة – لم تمنع الناس من قراءة الحديث أو نحوه ؟!)**(4)**.* *جريدة الصاعقة** : في بداية عنفوانه وشبابه وبعد رجوعه إلى بغداد لم يهدءا له بال من سياسة التتريك ،فارا دان يفضحهم إعلاميا بعد أن عجز من مواجهتهم ، ومن خلال تأسيس جريدة يكون هو صاحب الامتياز ومحررها، فاصدر تلك الجريد التي عرف بها تنتقد بقوة وبأسلوب ساخر لاذع موقف الدولة العثمانية من لغة الضاد، ومحاولة طمسها وفرض سياسة الترك على بلاد العرب والعروبة ،فكان أول عدد صدر منها عام 8-5-1911* *،(5)** وسرعان ما أمرت السلطات العثمانية بمنع إصدارها، علما أن فيها مقالات أدبية وسياسية وعلمية ،وأخر تطورات والمستجدات في العلم والمعرفة ،وتبلغ صفحات ثمانية صفحات تقريبا للعدد الواحد .* *رابعا :** وظائفه التي تنقل فيها** :لم يتم تعينه في وظيفة حكومية لموقف الحكومة العثمانية منه ،إضافة إلى قناعته وزهده ورضاه بما قسم الله له وعيشه على الكفاف ،وقد وجد في خدم بيت الله خير معين على العلم وتعليمه، في عام 1921 كان خطيبا وإماما في مسجد المهدية وفيه كان مشايخ بغداد أمثال المفتي قاسم القيسي يسأله عما أشكل عليه في مسائل الحديث والفقه  ،ثم انتقل واعظا في مسجد الحيدر خانة – شارع الرشيد – وكان يدرس تفسير الخازن وصحيح البخاري حيث يتجمع حوله طلاب العلم من كل حدب وصوب يستفيدون من علومه وفهومه ،ثم مسجد صدر الدين وذلك من عام 1937 إلى عام 1948 ،ثم مسجد عثمان أفندي عند شارع المتنبي، ومن باب الوفاء كان الشيخ صبحي كثيرا ما يصلي فيه وتردد إليه .* *خامسا :** علومه ومعارفه:**للشيخ باع في الأصول وعلم اللغة  والأدب، وله معرفة واسعة بكتب التفسير المنقول والمعقول والفقه ،حافظا لأقول الفقهاء وأرائهم، له  ملكة قوية  على الترجيح بين الأدلة وموفقا بينها ،بل وصل إلى رتبة الاجتهاد كما سمعنا ذلك من الشيخ صبحي ،أما  معرفته بفتاوى الشيخ  ابن تيمية وابن حزم فله فقد حاز قصب السبق فيها ،وغالبا ما كان يستشهد بها ،وقد عرف بانفراده بآراء عن علماء الأمة من خلاله دروسه وفتاويه وتأييده له وقد سجلتها من أفواه تلامذته ومنها :* *1-           * *يرى رحمه الله وجوب قراءة الفاتحة على المأموم في السرية والجهرية، ويتبع في ذلك رأي البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه .* *2-           * *مسح الخف ظاهرا وباطنا – أسفل منه - كما هو مذهب اتباع الشافعي ولهم في ذلك طريقتان مبسوطة في موضعها وفيه خلاف بين العلماء مع اتفاقهم على ان اسفل الخف مسحه سنة ،والمسح على الجورب دون ما شرطه بعض الفقهاء فيه من شروط مثل عدم تتابع المشي أو وجود خرق ونحوه .* *3-           * *ويرى أن المطلقة بالثلاث في مجلس واحد تقع عليها تطليقة واحدة كما ان طلاق الحائض لا يقع وان من طلق زوجته في طهر جامعها فيه لايقع وهو ما ذهب اليه شيخ الإسلام وتلميذه ابن القيم رحمهم الله .فحسب .* *4-           * *يرى كفر تارك الصلاة كما هو رأي الإمام احمد، وأحيانا يأتيه السائل في قضايا فقهية فيسأله هل تصلي ثم يجيبه على هذا الأساس ويبني الفتوى عليه ، إلا انه كان حكيما حليما في دعوته ،واسع الصدر يبذل النصح لمن جاءه يريد الهدايه* *.* *5-           * *جواز حرق كتب أهل البدع وتلافها حسب القواعد المقررة حفاظا على العقيدة لئلا تقع بيد من لا يعرف ضرها ،وقد أوصى بحرق كتب المنطق والفلسفة إلا إن وصيته لم تنفذ**(6)* *.* *6-           * *للعالم الأخذ بالعزيمة ،وتربية النفس على المكارم ،ومجاهدة النفس ومحاسبتها على الهفوة لان العالم قدوة ليس كغيره* *،كما عرف عن سيرة الخليفة الراشد عمر بن الخطاب .* *7-           * *معاملة أهل البدع بشئ من الحدة والغلظة حسب الحال والمقال والظرف ،لان البعض منهم لا ينتهي إلا بهذا الأسلوب .* *8-           * *وله أراء واجتهادات لو بحث عليها منصف في مؤلفاته لتجمع له منها كراس صغير .* *سادسا :** منهجه في التعليم:** اتسم منهج الشيخ العلمي بجملة مميزات جعلت الكثير من طلبة العلم يقبلون على التعلم والدراسة عليه ومنها :* *1-           * *الاهتمام بجانب العقيدة وتخليصها من شوائب الشرك وأدرانه ، لأنها تحمي طالب العلم من الوقوع في حبائل الشرك ،وتغرس في نفسه الثقة وسائر الأخلاق الفاضلة ،ومن الكتب التي كان يعتني بتدريسها  كتاب (حق الله على العبيد ) لشيخ الإسلام ،ولاشك أن الأصل إذا استقام سهل على المسلم الاستجابة لبقية الفروع .* *2-           * *علم الحديث بفروعه كمصلح علم الحديث ،وعلم الجرح والتعديل، والتوفيق بين الأحاديث ،وتراجم الرواة وغير ذلك ،وقد اخبرني تلامذته أن الشيخ انفرد بفن التوفيق والجمع بين الأحاديث التي ظاهرها الاختلاف، وله مصنف لطيف في هذا ،وكان يعرض على تلامذته هذا الفن لاختبار ذكائهم ،ولذا اهتم الشيخ بتدريس علم الحديث ليكون الطالب قادرا على التميز بين  الصحيح من غيره ،فدرس إلى جانب المصطلح – كتاب معرفة علوم الحديث للحاكم ،والكفاية للخطيب – الكتب الستة بالسند ،ومسند احمد ،ورياض الصالحين .* *3-           * *التربية الحقة على معاني العلم ،وذلك من خلاق التخلق بآداب الإسلام، والتحلي بفضائله ،ومن ثم الدعوة إليه ليكون العالم كالكتاب المفتوح يرى الناس من خلاله معاني الحق ،ومن تلك التربية الحقة نشاء طلابه ،ونشروا علم التوحيد في ربوع العراق، فأحبهم الناس والتفوا حولهم لما لهم من دعوة بالحكمة ،ومن دون ضوضاء ،ومنهم شيخنا نوري وصبحي وغيرهم سنأتي على ذكرهم .* *4-           * *الوضوح والتدرج في التعليم لان المقصود هو التربية وتنشاه الأجيال على الحق ،وقد كان مجلس الشيخ متاح للجميع بمن فيهم المبتدئ لينهل من مورده، ويأخذ من معينه ،ولم يضع الشيخ أي حاجز بينه وبين مريديه ،وعلوم القران والسنة مشاعة للجميع على خلاف دروس المتصوفين والمتكلمين التي لم يكن باستطاعة احد أن يستوعبها فضلا عن عوام الناس .* *سابعا* *: طلابه وتلامذته :إن ثمرة الشيخ الصاعقة وجهوده العلمية تمثلت بنخبة من الدعاة المخلصين ،والعلماء الربانين كان لهم الدور في نشر التوحيد والسنة في العراق، ومن دون إحداث أي زوبعة أو ضوضاء ،بل تم ذلك بتقسيم الأدوار، وترتيب الجهود وتكاتف الأيادي أشبه ما يكون بتنظيم للعمل ،ومراعاة الظروف ،ولاشك إن تنظيم العمل والإعداد له دون التحزب أو التعصب هو مما حث عليه الإسلام ورغب فيه ومن المع تلاميذ الشيخ :* *1-* *شيخنا صبحي السامرائي : وهو العمدة في الرواية، وصاحب الهمة في الدراية حقق ونقح أكثر من مئة  مخطوط في الحديث وعلومه ،فقراء على الشيخ الصاعقة جل مروياته من كتب الحديث* * ،وذلك في مسجد (المهدية) قرب محلة الفضل،ومسجد عثمان أفندي – شارع المتنبي -وأجازه بكل مروياته ،وهو من اعلم تلاميذ الشيخ بعلم الحديث ،وفي التحقيق ومعرفته بمخطوطات الحديث في العالم لا يشق له غبار.*
2-                       * شيخنا أبو عذراء عبد الرزاق في مسجد العساف ،وهو من دعاة التوحيد والسنة ،وقد نفعنا بدروسه في مصطلح الحديث أنا والشيخ إياد القيسي  من خلال قراءة كتاب الباعث الحثيث ،وهو مثال للتواضع وبذل العلم والسخاء ،وبذل المعروف رحمه الله* *.*
*3-* *الشيخ الجليل نوري* *احمد التميمي رحمه الله لازم مسجد الجمعة بالاعظمية يشبه السلف رحمهم الله في خلقه وسمته وهديه ،درسنا عليه كتاب فتح المجيد ،وهو خير مربي انتفع من علمه وحفظه للأحاديث جمع غفير من الشباب، اختفى أخر أيامه في بيته بالإسكان، له مؤلفات صغيرة ،لم ينشر منها شئ منها رسالة في(بدعية السنة القبلية للجمعة )كلفني بنشرها فرفضت من قبل الرقابة لوزارة الأعلام لمخلفتها لنهج الصوفية ،والشيخ نوري حافظا لكتاب الله وحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،لم يصب بالنسيان رغم عمره الذي تجاوز الثمانين أوصاني بوصية نافعة قبيل وفاته رحمه الله .* *4-* * عبد الحميد نادر والعجيب في هذا الرجل انه على جلالة قدره وفضله لم يثير حوله أي زوبعة  ،فقد كان يعمل في سوق هرج – ببغداد بداية شارع الرشيد -إلا انه كان له دور عظيم في نشر التوحيد في العراق ،وقد كان كتوما في إسراره وأعماله، وقد نفعني بمعلومات عن شيخه الصاعقة رحمه الله .* *5-* * الشيخ عدنان الطائي رحمه الله المعروف بقلعة صالح لكونه نشاء فيها ،وترعرع فيها حيث ولد بالزبير عام 1933 ،والتقى بالصاعقة عام في مسجد المهدية ،وقراء عليه التجريد في سنتين ونصف تقريبا ،وقد اهتم بتدريس كتاب التجريد والمشكاة وأعلام الموقعين ،وكتب أخرى، وهو مثال للتواضع وبذل العلم ،وكثيرا ما كان تأخذه العبرة ،ويجهش بالبكاء إذا ذكر عنده الصاعقة ،له همة في نشر التوحيد في مناطق عرفت بكثرة البدع والشركيات كالعمارة وقلعة صالح ،وقد ألف مذكرة له تضمنت الأحداث التي مرة بها خلال حياته ،وقد صورتها ولكنها لم تطبع  توفي ليلة الاربعاء من عام 1424 بعد أن قراء عليه بعض تلامذته التجريد الصحيح ،وصلي عليه في مسجد حسن البارح ،ودفن في مقبرة أبي غريب 6- الشيخ عزت العزيزي الاردني كان يذكر أمامي كثيرا وانه صاحب علم وتقوى .* *7- صالح سرية والذي قاد انقلابا عسكريا في مصر ولكنه باء بالفشل فاعدم على إثرها .* *8- الشيخ عبداللطيف الصوفي**(7)**: هو عبد اللطيف بن خليل بن خضر ولد في أم الربيعين نينوى  من عام 1930 ونشاء فيها**(* *في محلة (عبدو خوب)** ،واختص بعلم القراءات حتى أصبح علماء يشار إليه بالبنان ،أجيز من محمد صالح الجوادي ،والشيخ عبد القادر الخطيب ببغداد أيام دراسته بكلية الشريعة ،ومن الشيخ شيرزاد والشيخ محمد العربي ،وقد اخبرني الشيخ عبد اللطيف الصوفي انه قراء رياض الصالحين على الصاعقة أيام وجوده في مسجد المهدية في فترة الخمسينيات مع جملة من طلاب الكلية في شهر ،والشيخ الصوفي ألان يبلغ من العمر الثماني ،وله اكثر من 25 مؤلفا في علم القران والقراءات ،ولايزال يدرس ويعلم لم يصبه النسيان وفقدان الذاكرة .*  *6-* *محمد احمد الراشد**:* *ولد ببغداد عام 1938 ،واسمه الحقيقي عبد المنعم صالح العلي العزي من قيادات الاخوان بالعراق ،هاجر بعد حرب الخليج يقول الشيخ الراشد (   وقرأنا عليه- أي الصاعقة - صحيح البخاري ،وكنا نذهب له في الأسبوع مرتين أو ثلاث**)**(8)** .* *ثامنا :** مكتبته وتراثه : وفيما يتعلق بمكتبة الشيخ فقد أوصى بتلك المكتبة أن توقف في جامع الدهان المسجد الذي كان يلتقي فيه بشخه الهلالي ،وقد كتب مرسوم الوقف بحضور قاضي وشهود من تلامته هما شيخنا نوري وشيخنا وعدنان الطائي رحمهم الله وأعطاهم مالا قدره 4000 دينار عراقي ،ورثه من أقاربه للحفاظ على المكتبة و شراء الكتب التي تهتم بمنهج السلف، ولي مع* *قصة معها فمن باب البحث عن كنوز ومخطوطات العراق حاولت وبشتى ما يمكن من**الوسائل للاطلاع على ما تحويه تلك المكتبة من مخطوطات ،وكتب أثرية ولكن باءت تلك**المحاولات بالإحباط، وكنت كمن يبحث عن الماء في الصحراء فلا يجد إلا السراب خاصة إذا**علمت إن المسؤل عن تلك الغرفة هو الشيخ مولود التركي الأصل رحمه الله ،وبفضل الله**كانت لي همة لا تعرف الملل ،فقد اتصلت ببعض الأصحاب في وزارة الأوقاف فتمكن من**الحصول على تصريح يخول لصاحبي جرد ما في المكتبة من مخطوطات وكتب فتبين لي أن**المكتبة تحوي دوريات ومجاميع لمجلات عصرية ،وكتب بمثابة المخطوط من ناحية قيمتها**لكونها طبعت بمطابع حجرية، أما المخطوطات (8)فبعضها لا يستحق أن يذكر لكونه من كتب أهل**البدع ،والبعض اجزم أنه ليس بمخطوط ،والبعض الأخر يستحق أن ينفق عليه الأموال للحصول**عليه، وقد قمت بتصويرها مثل الصارم المنكي ،ومنهاج السنة النبوية لشيخ الإسلام .* *تاسعا :** مؤلفاته : بالرغم من العلامة الصاعقة لم يكثر من التأليف بسبب انشغاله بالدعوة والتربية والتوجيه ،ومؤلفاته رغم قلتها فهي قيمة في بابها نافعة في مجالها ،وكلها تصب في خدمة كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنها :* *1**-أصول الحديث يتعلق في مصطلح الحديث وعلومه** .
2-* *التوفيق بين الأحاديث وهو محاولة**للجمع بين الأحاديث التي ظاهرها التعارض** .
3-* *رسالة في أصول الفقه وهي متوسطة**الحجم كما ذكر شيخنا صبحي** .
4-* *الرد على علماء الحنفية في بعض فتاويهم التي**تعارض الأحاديث الصحيحة** .
5-* *الإجازة العلمية وثبته ومروياته رحمه الله** .
6-**فتاوي فقهية قائمة على إيراد المسائل مع أدلتها** .
7-* *نظرات في التفسير**وهو رد على بعض التأويلات الفاسدة المخالفة والرد على الإسرائيليات الموضوعة أو**الضعيفة وغير ذلك ،**وكلها لم يطبع منها شئ ،وهي ألان تنتظر من يكشف عنها النقاب* *(9)**.* *عاشرا :** وفاته :أصيب بمرض في رأسه – ورم – لم يمكنه من الحركة والخروج بحرية ولم يكن له من يخدمه حيث زواجه لم يستمر – من ابنة عمه -وكان له خادم في المسجد توفي في منزله حرقا رحمه الله (10)،ولزم فراشه وعلى الرغم مما أصابه كان طلاب العلم واعيان البلد من علماء وكبار يأتون لزيارته ويستفتونه على تلك الحال فكان يجيبهم بذهن حاضر ولسان بليغ وحبا للنصح وبعد حياة عامرة بالعلم والعمل والدعوة والصبر على الأذى توفي من عام 1959* 
*                                     نموذج من سند الشيخ الصاعقة:*
  ثنا الشيخ صبحي قال ثنا الشيخ عبد الكريم الحسني الشيخلي المعروف بالصاعقة والشيخ محمد الحافظ التيجاني والشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب البحيري والعلامة حبيب الرحمن الاعظمي والعلامة عبيد الله بن عبد السلام الرحمان أما الحافظ التيجاني فيروي عن بدر الدين الحسني عن البرهان إبراهيم السقا عن الأمير الصغير عن الأمير الكبير عن السقاط عن النخلي عن البابلي عن السنهوري عن الغيطي عن زكريا الانصاري عن الحافظ بن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله تعالى ،وقال الشيخ عبد الكريم الشيخلي اخبرنا  الشيخ يوسف ابو اسماعيل الخانفوري(ح)وقال العلامة عبيد الله الرحماني:اخبرنا ابو العلى محمد بن عبد الرحمن المباركفوري كلاهما(الخانفور   والمبار كفوري) عن العلامة المسند شيخ الكل في الكل محمد نذير الدهلوي عن العلامةابي سليمان محمد بن اسحاق الدهلوي عن ابي طاهر محمد المدني الكردي ابن الشيخ إبراهيم الكوراني صاحب (الأمم لإيقاظ الهمم)وعن الشيخ تاج الدين القلعي كلاهما عن الشيخ حسن بن علي العجيمي عن احمد بن محمد القشاش المدني عن احمد بن محمد الرملي عن الزين زكرياء الانصاري عن الحافظ بن حجر العسقلاني المتوفي سنة للهجرة(11). ______________________________  ______
*(1**)* *هذه ترجمة عبارة عن كراس كتبتها قبل خمسة عشر  سنة من أفواه تلامذته ومحبيه وألان حانت الفرصة لنشرها لينتفع منها طلاب العلم وفيها فوائد وشوارد لم تذكر من قبل .* *(2) كتبت على موقع الالوكة أربع حلقات عن العلامة الالوسي رحمه الله تضمنت سيرته ومنهجه العلمي وجولة حول مؤلفاته ،وأسلوبه في الكتابة والبحث .* *(3) له ترجمة وافية في تاريخ علماء بغداد للشيخ يونس السامرائي رحمه الله ص385 .* *(4) هذه المواقف سمعتها مرارا من الشيخ نوري والشيخ عدنان واهم أكثر من حفظ عنه مواقفه الدعوية .* *(5)**وقد اطلعت على عدد منها مصور من شيخنا صبحي السامرائي ،وبحثت عن باقي الأعداد في المكتبة الوطنية لأيام وأسابيع فلم اعثر منها على عدد واحد .* *(6) بدليل أن*ي* قمت بجردها ووجدنا في بضمنها كتب أهل المنطق والفلسفة وأهل البدع وربما لم يتمكن تلامتذه من الحصول عليها أو لم يتفرغوا لذلك والله اعلم .* *(7)كتبت له ترجمة وافية بعنوان عالم الحدباء عبد اللطيف الصوفي نشرت على عدة مواقع علمية .* *(8) من موفع الشيخ الراشد المختص به .* *(9) تجري المساعي ألان من قبل الشيخ الفاضل محمد زياد التكلة لعمل ترجمة وافية تتعلق بتراث الصاعقة والعمل على تحقيق مخطوطاته بعد الحصول عليه إن شاء الله .* *(10) سمعت ذلك من بعض تلامذة الشيخ الصاعقة رحمه الله والله اعلم بحقيقة الحال .* *(11) من موقع كل السلفيين والسند أورده  الشيخ عماد بن محمد بن نايف الجنابي البغدادي
-إمام وخطيب جامع الإمام احمد بنحنبل في الفلوجة -احد تلامذة الشيخ صبحي السامرائي وذلك رواية كتاب النزهة والبيقونية بالسند المذكور إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر العسقلاني*

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

رحم الله العلماء في العراق الذين كانوا يدعون الى التوحيد والسنة الصحيحة, ومنهم الشيخ أبوعذراء (عبد الرزاق أبو البريد), الذي كان يقول هكذا كان يعرفني الشيخ اللألباني رحمه الله حيث التقى به عندما كان مسؤولا عن قسم الحديث في الجامعة الاسلامية, وقد قضيت فترة من حياتي ألتقي بالشيخ أبوعذراء في منطقة الحرية في مسجد (أبوحامد), وفي مسجد العساف في الأعظمية في الثمانينيات, رحم الله الجميع وجمعنا وأياهم في مستقر رحمته انه سميع مجيب.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> رحم الله العلماء في العراق الذين كانوا يدعون الى التوحيد والسنة الصحيحة, ومنهم الشيخ أبوعذراء (عبد الرزاق أبو البريد), الذي كان يقول هكذا كان يعرفني الشيخ اللألباني رحمه الله حيث التقى به عندما كان مسؤولا عن قسم الحديث في الجامعة الاسلامية, وقد قضيت فترة من حياتي ألتقي بالشيخ أبوعذراء في منطقة الحرية في مسجد (أبوحامد), وفي مسجد العساف في الأعظمية في الثمانينيات, رحم الله الجميع وجمعنا وأياهم في مستقر رحمته انه سميع مجيب.


 اكرمك الله اخي التميمي ما هي اخبار الشيخ عبد الرزاق هل  لايزال على قيد الحياة اظن انه توفي حسب معلوماتي والله اعلم .

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> اكرمك الله اخي التميمي ما هي اخبار الشيخ عبد الرزاق هل لايزال على قيد الحياة اظن انه توفي حسب معلوماتي والله اعلم .


نعم بارك الله فيك توفي من زمن بعيد رحمه الله. توفي عندما كان يسكن في حي نواب الضباط_ الحريه.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

هذا ما توقعته لاني درست عليه سنة 78 وعمره على ما اظن في الخمسينيات رحمه الله رحمة واسعة واذكر انه عمل حلقة علم لتدريس الحديث واصوله في جامع العساف ويحضرها القليل ثم لما توجس خيفة نقل دروسه للبيت وكان عمله ودعوته سرية بعيدا عن الانظار حفاظا على استمرارية الدعوة وكان حليق اللحية اما الشيخ نوري فكان يدرس علنا في مسجد جمعة من كتاب فتح المجيد وناتي اليه من مسافات بعيدة جدا لحضور درسه وغالبا ما يحضر معه قصاصات ورقية يكتب فيها احاديث يحفظها عن ظهر قلب ويبتعد عن حلقات ومجالس اللغو في المسجد ويقول لي اتركنا من هؤلاء تعال لنتذاكر رحمهم الله جميعا .

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحسنتم ـ كعادتكم ـ يا أخانا الجليل، وأتمنى أن أرى كتاباً مشقق فيه الحديث مفصلة فيه الحقائق عن الآلوسي الذي لطالما طلبته منكم، وذلك لثقتي العظمى بكم، وأحسنتم بإيرادكم ترجمة  الشيخ عبد الكريم الشيخلي صاحب جريدة الصاعقة، الذي كان متصلاً بالعلاَّمة القاسمي اتصاله بالآلوسي، فقد بعث رسالة يعزي فيها محمد ضياء الدين بن الشيخ جمال الدين القاسمي وهي في الرسائل المتبادلة التي نشرها الأستاذ المحقق محمد بن ناصر العجمي ـ حفظه الله ـ، فبارك اللهم لنا فيكم وفي أمثالكم

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

اين انتم قلقون عليكم اخي الطيب المحب .

----------


## ملياني

أطلب من الإخوة كتاب دراسات في تاريخ الفكر العربي ،خليل ابراهيم السامرائي بارك الله فيكم مصوراً فأنا بحاجة ماسة إليه،من فرج عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا فرج الله عنه كربة من كرب الآخرة بارك الله فيكم في أقرب الآجال من يستطيع ويتكرم علينا

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الهاشمي

اتمن من الإخوة أن يذكروا عمود نسب الشيخ وإلى أي اسرة من آل الوزير ينتمي ومَن  مِن أجداده الذي انتقل إلى العراق علما أنني وقفت على ترجمة له أخرى وأنه يعود إلى آل باوزير القاطنين بحضرموت وهم يزعمون أن نسبهم ينتهي إلى طِراد الزينبي العباسي. 
للأهمية ....؟

----------


## العوضي

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك اخي العزيز 

ورحم الله العلامة الصاعقة 

كنت دائماً اسمع عن الشيخ واتمنى قراءة ترجمة له

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> اتمن من الإخوة أن يذكروا عمود نسب الشيخ وإلى أي اسرة من آل الوزير ينتمي ومَن  مِن أجداده الذي انتقل إلى العراق علما أنني وقفت على ترجمة له أخرى وأنه يعود إلى آل باوزير القاطنين بحضرموت وهم يزعمون أن نسبهم ينتهي إلى طِراد الزينبي العباسي. 
> للأهمية ....؟


لقب العلامة عبد الكريم بالشيخلي نسبة الى مسجد الشيخ الامام عبد القادر الكيلاني رحمه الله وهي محلة في يغداد على انه هناك مئات العوائل التي تحمل لقب الشيخلي اورد جميل الطائي في كتابه محلة باب الشيخ نبذة عن انسابهم واصولهم اما علمنا الصاعقة فقد استوطنت عائلته العراق قبل 200 سنة تقريبا واصولهم من اليمن من اسرة ال الوزير الشهيرة التي برز من فرعها علماء اجلاء والامر يحتاج فعلا الى تقصي وبحث لمعرفة السلسلة للنسب وان استجد امر اتحفك به في وقتها .

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

[quote=رشيد الكيلاني;467972]
السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل رشيد الكيلاني: قرأت كثيرا عن الشيخ الألوسي، وعرفت الكثير عن الشيخ الصاعقة رحمهما الله، ولكن هناك سؤال لم أجد له جوابا ولعلي أجده عندكم، معظم من قرأت لهم ممن ترجم للأمام الألوسي لم يذكروا الشيخ الصاعقة في تعداد تلاميذه، هذا أولا، ثانياً: عند وفاة الامام الألوسي كانت التعازي ترسل باسم الشيخ محمد بهجت الأثري وهذا ما هو مدون في كتاب أعلام العراق، مع أن الفارق العمري بينهما يقارب الأربعين عاماً، والأجدر أن ترسل لأكبر تلاميذه. 
بل لولا ذكر الشيخ صبحي السامرائي في ترجمة الشيخ الصاعقة أنه من تلاميذ الآلوسي لما عرفنا ذلك، ثم مجيء اسمه في الرسائل المتبادلة بين القاسمي والألوسي.
السؤال: لِـمَ لم يعرف في ترجمات الألوسي أن الصاعقة كان تلميذا له، هل حصلت فجوة بينهما، مثلما حصل بين الرصافي وشيخه؟
أتمنى أن أجد عندك الجواب لاهتمامك الكبير بهذه الشخصيات
ودمت منهلاً لطلاب الحقيقة

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

بلا شك ان الشيخ عبد الكريم الشيخلي الحسني يعد من تلامذة محمود الالوسي ويعرف ذلك بادلة :
- العهد قريب نحن نتكلم عن فترة العشريتيات وما قبلها وقد عرف بالاستقاضة ان الصاعقة من اخص تلاميذ الالوسي رحمه الله فقد اخذ منه العربية والفقه والحديث وانتفع منه في مسائل التوحيد والاعتقاد كما انه تتلمذ على نعمان الالوسي وشاكر الالوسي وغيرهم من علماء الحدبث في الهند ونجد .
- من ترجم له من المعاصرين ذكر ذلك مثل الاثري في تراجم الالوسيين ولما وصل الى ترجمة محمود ذكره ضمنا .
- وكذا ذكره الشيخ يونس السامرائي رحمه الله في تراجم العلماء حيث افرد له ترجمة خاصة .
- قد يكون موقفه من حكومة الاتراك ومحاربة  العثمانين له ادت الى ان يتجنب الاقتراب من ناحيته وقد يكون ذكره في ذلك الوقت جرما كما يحدث ذلك في كل زمان ومكان مع العلماء الربانيين امثال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية وغيره وهو السبب فيما اظن ان التعازي كانت ترسل الى الاثري بدلا عنه لان الاثري حاله مستقر وسياسته الين من الصاعقة اما عبد الكريم الشيخلي فلا يقعد عن الرحلة والترحال بسبب مطاردة التركمان ومضايقتهم له اينما حل .
- كل من التقيت بهم من تلامذته ذكر له انه تتلمذ على محمود الالوسي رحمه الله وهو وحده دليل كاف فالعهد قريب

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

[quote=رشيد الكيلاني;534606]
- وكذا ذكره الشيخ يونس السامرائي رحمه الله في تراجم العلماء حيث افرد له ترجمة خاصة .
- قد يكون موقفه من حكومة الاتراك ومحاربة  العثمانين له ادت الى ان يتجنب الاقتراب من ناحيته وقد يكون ذكره في ذلك الوقت جرما كما يحدث ذلك في كل زمان ومكان 
جزاكم الله خيرا، وأحببت أن أذكر أن ما ذكره الشيخ يونس السامرائي في كتابه علماء العراق هو من تحرير الشيخ صبحي السامرائي كما نص الشيخ يونس على ذلك
وثانيا لعل السبب الذي ذكرته في عدم ذكر الشيخ الصاعقة بعد وفاة الشيخ قريب من الحقيقة والله أعلم.
ولعل سببا آخر هو أن الشيخ الصاعقة لم يكن معروفا بالتصنيف، بل إن الشيخ الآلوسي كان يكلف الشيخ الأثري في بعض الردود كما فعل مع الرصافي في قضية سفور المرأة. 
والله أعلم وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## إياد القيسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، العراقيون عموما قصروا في ترجمة العلماء ، ولم نجد ترجمة لعالم مخصص سوى ما كتب حديثا عن الشيخ أمجد الزهاوي وإلا فتراجم علماءالعراق بالعموم شحيحة والسبب يتحمله أهل العراق ، لأن هذا أهمال لجهود أجيال حتى الألوسي لولا كتاب الأثري وعباس العزاوي لما كتب عنهم شيء، فلا غرابة أن تجد الصاعقة مهمول الترجمة ، لأسباب كثيرة ، والصاعقة كان تلميذ الألوسي وأدلة ذلك كثيرة منها موجود في مراسلات الألوسي والقاسمي ، وكان يعرفه علماء الكويت وعلماء نجد ، لعل الأيام تساعدنا على إخراج ترجمة له مقبولة والصاعقة مدينة له الدعوة السلفية المعاصرة في العراق فكل السلفيين على إختلاف مشاربهم ترجع علاقتهم في الستينات له وهو قد توفى سنة 1959

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

ذكرت في مشاركتي المصادر التي ذكرت علاقة الشيخ الصاعقة بالألوسي، وكان سؤالي واضحا للأخ رشيد: لماذا لا نجد ذكرا للصاعقة في كتاب الأثري (أعلام العراق)
ثم على كثرة ما كتب عن الألوسي فإن اسم الأثري (الذي عاصر الألوسي لسنتين فقط) يذكر كثيرا، بينما لا نجد للصاعقة هذا الأمر.
إن دراسة الصاعقة لا بد لك من توفر تراثه المكتوب، ولم يعثر له على ذلك، فإما أن يكون من نقل عنه أن كتب وكتب قد توهم، أو ضاع تراث الرجل، أو يعرف به التلاميذ، واشهرهم صبحي السامرائي ولم يتجاوز في تعريفه لشيخه بأكثر مما كتبه في علماء العراق ليونس السامرائي. فشهرته لم تكن كما تحدث عنها الكاتبون، والسبب يعود -والله أعلم- إلى شدة المحاربة التي واجهها، ولربما كان طرحه الشديد -على ما عرف عنه، نقلا عن صبحي السامرائي- حاجزا من انتفاع الناس بعلمه.
للعلامة محمد بهجة الأثري كلمة نافعة في معنى الإصلاح، أنقلها ليعم نفعها: ((مسمى الإصلاح ومفهومه واسع جداً، وهو يختلف باختلاف الأزمنة والأمكنة والأصحاب والأتباع والمريدين والمخاطبين من الناس، ولا يخلو زمان ومكان من أناس فيهم قوة استعداد وميل فطري إلى الإصلاح، وتحرير العقول من نير الخرافات والأوهام، يهيبون بأقوامهم إلى الحق ويدعونهم إلى ترك ما وجدوا عليه آباءهم من الخزعبلات والأباطيل ...
وهؤلاء ليسوا في التأثير على العقول والنفوس على حدٍّ سواء. بل إن تأثيرهم ليختلف ويكون بقدر ما أوتوا من قدرة ووجدوا من مجال، وحسب اختطوا لهم من الخطط التي يسيرون عليها في الدعوة والإرشاد)). ((أعلام العراق)) (ص57-58).

----------


## إياد القيسي

إذا أردنا أن نعرف علاقة الصاعقة بالألوسي فنرجع إلى ما كتبه الألوسي عنه في مراسلاته مع العلامة جمال الدين القاسمي ، فقد ذكر ذكر القاسمي لفظ ( كان صديقنا الشيخلي زارني وأطلعني على ما أمرتم به وأراني عدة كراريس مما نسخ من كتاب شيخ الإسلام ، فوعدته بأنه متى تم مقدار جزء منه وجلدناه ، أُرسل مع بعض إخوتي إلى المكتبة وأُقابل موضعا منه غير معين ، فإن رأيت الصواب يغلب عليه فبها وإلا استأجرنا من يقابله ؛ لأنه بدون مقابلة لا فائدة منه.
وهناك نص مع علامة الكويت خلف الدحيان يذكر شيءعن عبد الكريم وصلته بالألوسي .

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

كما ذكر استاذنا القيسي وقد ثبت بما لايدع للشك تلمذة الصاعقة عند الالوسي من خلال مروياته وثبته والتي ارسلتها قريبا الى الشيخ محمد زياد التكلة  ( شنشر) وقد فصلت ما لحظه استاذنا القيسي في بحثي الذي سينشر في الراصد بعنوان ( النوابغ من تلامذة الالوسي .

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

حفظكم المولى من كل شر السؤال هو لماذا لا نجد ذكرا للعلامة الصاعقة تلميذ الشيخ محمود شكري الالوسي
وليس السؤال المطروح هل ثبتت تلمذة الصاعقة للآوسي
نرجو من الأخوة الكتاب أن يرد على ما يُكْتَب لا ما يفهم هو وما يدور في رأسه
لكي تثمر المناقشات

----------

